# Took reposession of my former kingsnake



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Two years ago I gave one of my best friends a California Kingsnake (black&white desert phase) and he keeps it in his office at our place of employment. This is the same place where we are keeping ducks and chickens, turtles, ect...our boss is cool!
Today, he calls me up and tells me someone gave him a 4ft plus Fox snake that was found locally. I told him NOT to put the Fox snake in with the king since they are both constrictors and both eat other snakes. 
Sure enough...I come into work and find the fox and king together, crammed in a 20g long. I was pissed off big time! The Fox snake was nearly double the size of the Kingsnake and it was a matter of time before the king got eaten! Then...I find out from other co-workers that he was hoping the fox would eat the king!!







(my buddy was gone for the day, BTW)
I paid over $100.00 for this snake and gave it to him...and he pulls a bonehead stunt like this!! I'm gonna rip him tommorow!!!

At quitting time, I siad f...it! I'm taking this snake back!

An old pic. He's much bigger now...pushing 3ft.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. That's a pretty dick move by your co-worker. Find some dog sh*t and place it neatly on his desk for when he comes in tomorrow. That should learn him.

Glad you rescued your snake back. It deserves better than being lunch.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Wow. That's a pretty dick move by your co-worker. Find some dog sh*t and place it neatly on his desk for when he comes in tomorrow. That should learn him.
> 
> Glad you rescued your snake back. It deserves better than being lunch.


Exactly! I'm feeling a punch to the lips unless he comes up with the answer I want...wich is "sorry". I gotta settle down...I just can't believe he would pull this sh*t!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

sorry to hear your co-worker is an ass.

glad you took it back. snake deserves a better home


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's harsh SERRA taken into fact that yours was a gift too.
Well if you don't want him I'll take him as I have extra room in my mongoose pen for a snake!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> That's harsh SERRA taken into fact that yours was a gift too.
> Well if you don't want him I'll take him as I have extra room in my mongoose pen for a snake!!


Bastard!! The people I work with...









Thanks all! Right now there's some tension between us. We are friends, though...and we'll work it out. He knows what he did and how I feel about the situation.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Get a spitting cobra and give that to him in a sealed black box. Should be entertaining...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Get a spitting cobra and give that to him in a sealed black box. Should be entertaining...


I'm tempted.

Now, I go into work and find this fox snake with a bone dry water bowl. He's out of town alot on business, but, he's at work at least every two days...enough time to at least give the snake some damn water. God!...he's angering me lately!
Nobody in the office will go near the snake except him and me. I guess I'll have to suck it up and take care of the snake. The vindictive side of me wanted to let it die of thirst. But, I won't.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

It's not the snake's fault the guy is an asshole.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> It's not the snake's fault the guy is an asshole.


True! I'm gonna get this snake from him somehow.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What a DICK move man!


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Fox snakes are AWESOME pets man, I suggest you prop the cover a jar after taking the snake and say it escaped, and then frantically look for it, no snake deserves this kind of neglect, especially a wild one.

And yes that was a major dick move on your co workers part.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Wow. That's a pretty dick move by your co-worker. Find some dog sh*t and place it neatly on his desk for when he comes in tomorrow. That should learn him.
> 
> Glad you rescued your snake back. It deserves better than being lunch.


Exactly! I'm feeling a punch to the lips unless he comes up with the answer I want...wich is "sorry". I gotta settle down...I just can't believe he would pull this sh*t!
[/quote]
clearly your co-worker is a moron, violence is not the answer, ask him what his motivation was?make it clear to him in question form that he is a dick without being so direct to cause a possible confrontation. (im in anger mgt class, i think its working)


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> (im in anger mgt class, i think its working)










Really?!?

UPDATE: He released the fox snake on our premises at work. I'm fine with that...lot's of rural land here. He's way too preoccupied with his girlfriend and and the house they are currently buying to care for the snake. HOWEVER...we just got ducks and baby chickens and recently built a coop for them. Now, I'm worried this snake might...and probably will, backtrack and take out our chicks! GEEZUZ H CHRISTMAS!...one thing after another!











> clearly your co-worker is a moron, violence is not the answer


My second best friend...but, a moron nonetheless. I've gone 20 years without punching him...we'll be ok.








My aim now is to watch for this snake. If I find it, I'll keep it.


----------

